# What you needed to hear



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

This song hit me so hard the first time I heard it. Sometimes, if you listen, you'll hear exactly what you needed to hear. Ended up seeing him live a few weeks later. This is what music is supposed to do, touch your soul. 









You're all that I have and you're all that I need
Each and every day I pray to get to know you please
I want to be close to you, yes I'm so hungry
You're like water for my soul when it gets thirsty
Without you there's no me
You're the air that I breathe
Sometimes the world is dark and I just can't see
With these, demons surround all around to bring me down to negativity
But I believe, yes I believe, I said I believe
I'll stand on my own two feet
Won't be brought down on one knee
Fight with all of my might and get these demons to flee
Hashem's rays fire blaze burn bright and I believe
Hashem's rays fire blaze burn bright and I believe
Out of darkness comes light, twilight unto the heights
Crown Heights burnin' up all through till twilight
Said thank you to my God, now I finally got it right
And I'll fight with all of my heart, and all a' my soul, and all a' my might

[Chorus:]
What's this feeling?
My love will rip a hole in the ceiling
I give myself to you from the essence of my being and I 
Sing to my god, songs of love and healing
I want Moshiach now, time we start revealing
What's this feeling?
My love will rip a hole in the ceiling
I give myself to you from the essence of my being and I 
Sing to my god, songs of love and healing
I want Moshiach now

Strippin’ away the layers and reveal your soul
Got to give yourself up and then you become whole
You're a slave to yourself and you don't even know
You want to live the fast life but your brain moves slow
If you're trying to stay high, bound to stay low
You want God but you can't deflate your ego
If you're already there then there's nowhere to go
If you're cup's already full then its bound to overflow
If you're drowning in the water's and you can't stay afloat
Ask Hashem for mercy, and he'll throw you a rope
You're looking for help from God you say he couldn't be found
Searching up to the sky and looking beneath the ground
Like a King without his Crown
You keep fallin' down
You really want to live but can't get rid of your frown
Tried to reach unto the heights and wound bound down on the ground
Given up your pride and the you heard a sound
Out of night comes day and out of day comes light
Nullified to the One like sunlight in a ray,
Makin' room for his love and a fire gone blaze
Makin' room for his love and a fire gone blaze

[Chorus:]
What's this feeling?
My love will rip a hole in the ceiling
I give myself to you from the essence of my being and I 
Sing to my god, songs of love and healing
I want Moshiach now, time we start revealing
What's this feeling?
My love will rip a skylight in the ceiling
I give myself to you from the essence of my being and I 
Sing to my god, songs of love and healing
I want Moshiach now

See I lift up my eyes where my help come from
And I seen it circling around from the mountain
Thunder!
You feel it in your chest
You keep my mind at ease and my soul at rest
You're not vexed
Look to the sky where my help come from
Seen it circling around from the mountain
Thunder!
You feel it in your chest

Said Thunder! 
You feel it in your, I feel it in your, 
Thunder! 
You feel it in your, I feel it in your, 
Thunder! 
You feel it in your, I feel it in your, 
Yo ho ho..ah! 

Woo! 

What's this feeling? 
My love will rip a hole in the ceiling 
Givin' myself to you from the essence of my being 
Sing to my God


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I've had that CD for years. Got it after seeing them perform live on one of those shows but I don't remember which one it was anymore.


Great stuff. roud:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

oh cool, the whole CD is awesome isn't it? which one do you have? i have Youth... i really want his original self release, Shaking Off The Dust I think it was called? i guess it's hard to find now, though most of the tracks are on Youth, I do like his more raw versions... anyway, his new album comes out next month i think


----------

